# Looking for embedded SATA2 and 4xGbit LAN



## Erratus (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking for a suitable board I found Intel's OS Selectoron their  Embedded Design Center.

If you select "FreeBSD" there the only (!) platform most closely reccomanded is IntelÂ® EP80579 Integrated Processor Product Line.

Having upcoming FreeBSD8 in mind and looking for a low power Network Security Appliance with SATA2 and 4xGbit LAN what are you guys using?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know what exactly your demands are, but the SuperMicro Atom board work pretty good with FreeBSD:

http://www.supermicro.com/products/nfo/atom.cfm

Only two NIC's though, but you can expand with a PCI-e card ...


----------



## VictorM (Dec 28, 2009)

already using the SM above - the good thing is that you can ask Supermicro's tech support questions if you get stuck (they do a lot of best effort)


----------



## aragon (Dec 28, 2009)

You might be interested in Soekris's upcoming net6501 board:

http://lists.soekris.com/pipermail/soekris-tech/2009-December/016250.html


----------

